# Harry Potter Hogwarts collection being re-released



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

HARRY POTTER™

HOGWARTS COLLECTION

Comprehensive Collection on 31 Discs Includes
All Eight Movies on Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital HD with UltraViolet™

Features All 45+ Hours of Special Features on Blu-ray

Available April 29 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment



Burbank, Calif., March 25, 2014 – The Harry Potter™ Wizard’s Collection, released in 2012, sold more than 30,000 sets at $499.99 SRP and is now completely sold out. To continue offering fans access to the most successful film franchise in history, a new collection will be available April 29 -- the Harry Potter™ Hogwarts Collection. The collectible box set is sure to please fans who want the world of Harry Potter™ conveniently available in one place. Included in this set are all eight Harry Potter™ films, plus a whopping 45+ hours of previously released bonus material that contains the complete eight-part documentary series, ”Creating the World of Harry Potter.”



The Harry Potter™ Hogwarts Collection will be offered at the new lower price of $249.99 SRP.



Films Included in this Collection – All on Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD with UltraViolet*

· Harry Potter and the Sorcerer’s Stone™ Theatrical Version on Blu-ray, DVD, and Digital HD with UltraViolet and Extended Cut on Blu-ray

· Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets™ Theatrical Version on Blu-ray, DVD, and Digital HD with UltraViolet and Extended Cut on Blu-ray

· Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban™ on Blu-ray, DVD, and Digital HD with UltraViolet

· Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix™ on Blu-ray, DVD, and Digital HD with UltraViolet

· Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince™ on Blu-ray, DVD, and Digital HD with UltraViolet

· Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows™ – Part 1 2D on Blu-ray, DVD, and Digital HD with UltraViolet and 3D Version on Blu-ray

· Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows™ – Part 2 2D on Blu-ray, DVD, and Digital HD with UltraViolet and 3D Versions on Blu-ray



Special Features for Hours of Entertainment – everything previously released including the eight-part documentary “Creating the World of Harry Potter” on Blu-ray:



· Creating the World of Harry Potter - Part 1: The Magic Begins

The magic begins. The choices, the breakthroughs, the early decisions that impacted all the films are explored here via rare footage, cast and crew reminiscences and more. Learn about the extensive search by producer David Heyman and director Chris Columbus for the perfect actors to portray Harry, Ron and Hermione and see the earliest meeting of Daniel Radcliffe, Rupert Grint and Emma Watson.



Be on the scene as imagination and know-how combine to create a look that's distinctly wizardly. From details tiny (what about Hermione's buckteeth?) to huge (Quidditch, anyone?), this is the fun and fascinating opening of a whole new portal into Harry's world. Begin the magic.



· Creating the World of Harry Potter - Part 2: Characters

"We really do look at the story and characters first," producer David Heyman says. "That's the heart and that's the soul of the film." And that's the heart and soul of this incisive, decade-spanning exploration of how the series' actors bring the beloved Harry Potter characters to life. Discover which parts of the J.K. Rowling books helped Daniel Radcliffe, Rupert Grint, Emma Watson and more stars make their roles leap from page to screen.



See screen tests, including Evanna Lynch (Luna Lovegood) and Jessie Cave (Lavender Brown) working with the established stars. Learn why so many of Britain's acting greats wanted to be part of Harry Potter's world...and which ones became mentors to the young stars. Share each director's vision as you watch Daniel, Rupert and Emma grow up with Harry, Ron and Hermione. Your journey into Harry's world continues.



· Creating the World of Harry Potter - Part 3: Creatures

Soar on the back of Buckbeak. Battle a Hungarian Horntail. Trace Voldemort's terrifying transformation from grotesque infant-like creature to Dark Lord. Fascinating footage lets you experience the Harry Potter world of creatures through new eyes with this revealing look at a new group of wizards: the artists who create the monsters and marvels. Roam the Harry Potter Creature Effects workshop, where actors with a little FX magic are turned into beasts and sketches turn into animatronic wonders. Join Daniel Radcliffe, Rupert Grint and Emma Watson as they share stories about acting opposite everything from tiny computer-generated pixies to a four-ton mechanical spider (guess which young star is really afraid of spiders). New discoveries and new revelations all make your journeys into Harry's world even more thrilling!



· Creating the World of Harry Potter - Part 4: Sound & Music

Can you imagine the Yule Ball without the Potter Waltz? Quidditch without the whoooosh of flying? Or any Harry Potter film without the iconic Hedwig's Theme? Now, absorbing interviews and behind-the-scenes glimpses let you share the vision of composers, sound experts and others who make the Harry Potter films enchantment for the ears as well as the eyes. Experience sound and music that magnify triumph and fear, joy and suspense while transporting viewers on an emotional journey alongside the on-screen characters. Learn how specially created musical motifs identify individual characters and places. Watch as Foley artists use unusual techniques to replicate everyday sounds. Discover a whole new way to look at – and listen to – Harry's world.



· Creating the World of Harry Potter - Part 5: Evolution

Deeper. Bolder. Darker. As the eight Harry Potter films trace Harry's journey from innocent schoolboy to selfless hero, the series undergoes a transformation. Evolution – packed with exclusive content – takes you along for every exciting step of the 10-year filmmaking odyssey. Join the four directors and key members of the crew and cast, including Daniel Radcliffe, Rupert Grint and Emma Watson, as they explore how the creative vision for the films evolved to maintain the integrity and increasing intensity of J.K. Rowling's expansive literary series. From the ever-changing architecture of Hogwarts castle and growing landscape of the wizarding world, to the darkening palette of each successive film, to the young actors maturing along with their characters, it is a wondrous and spectacular adventure to experience.



· Creating the World of Harry Potter - Part 6: Magical Effects

In Harry Potter's world, portraits come to life, potions transform, time reverses, Quidditch players soar, dragons attack and magic is everywhere. Explore the moviemaking magic that created the wizardry and wonder of the Harry Potter film series. Now, fascinating insights, interviews and watch-it-happen footage let you experience the triumphs of the technical wizards who conjured up an awe-inspiring alternate reality. Share the fun as Daniel Radcliffe, Rupert Grint and Emma Watson negotiate the moving stairs. Marvel as an oversized water tank transforms into the depths of the black lake for the Triwizard Tournament. Discover which amazing sequence was filmed entirely using computer-generated imagery. Watch as blue- and green-screen backgrounds transform into towering structures and endless landscapes. You don't know the magic until you've seen Magical Effects.



· Creating the World of Harry Potter - Part 7: Story

Over the course of ten years, screenwriter Steve Kloves worked tirelessly with author J.K. Rowling to develop her seven magical books into eight magical films. From the beginning, Kloves had to decide what to keep, what to change and what to cut while staying true to Rowling's vision, initially without even knowing how the series ended! Learn the story behind the stories and see how the two collaborated and developed a friendship based on mutual trust and respect, as they sit down together for an intimate, free-flowing conversation. Gain new insight into J.K. Rowling's own conceptions of her beloved characters, and hear how Kloves was able to adapt them faithfully for the screen while maintaining the fine balance between heart, humor and heroism that exemplifies the series.



· Creating the World of Harry Potter - Part 8: Growing Up

They grew up with the world watching them. By the time the final film wrapped, the young stars of Harry Potter had spent nearly half their lives on set. In Growing Up, new and vintage interviews featuring Daniel Radcliffe, Rupert Grint, Emma Watson and other cast and crew show how the actors have grown over the course of the series, while behind-the-scenes footage gives an exclusive look at their lives as actors and as children who've grown into young adults. From early interviews shortly after being cast, to the poignant final day of filming, watch how their ideas of acting, fame, their characters and themselves have changed through four directors, eight films and ten years. Learn how the more experienced actors took the younger ones under their wings and see the friendships that only years of collaboration could create. Finally, say farewell to the series with Daniel Radcliffe as he delivers an emotionally charged speech to the cast and crew as the final film wraps.



· Harry Potter™ Hogwarts Collection Blu-ray Bonus Disc

o More than 3 hours of features including:

§ “The Harry Potters You Never Met” - Meet the stunt doubles for Daniel Radcliffe, Rupert Grint and Emma Watson as they demonstrate how they balanced major stunt work while seamlessly mimicking the actors they represented.

§ “Designing the World of Harry Potter” - Explore how production designer Stuart Craig and his creative team brought J.K. Rowling's imagination to life on the screen.

§ “When Harry Left Hogwarts” (Extended Version) - Hear candid and emotional stories about the final days on set in this extended behind-the-scenes look.

§ “50 Greatest Harry Potter Moments” (Definitive Version) - Take a look back with cast members who share their on and off-screen memories.

§ “Secrets Revealed! Quidditch” – At last, the secrets behind the special effects required for the breathtaking Quidditch scenes are revealed.

§ “Secrets Revealed! Hagrid”- See the camera tricks, towering stand-in and voluminous body suits behind the beloved Keeper of Keys and Grounds at Hogwarts.


Harry Potter™ Hogwarts Collection

Street Date: April 29, 2014

Order Due Date: March 25, 2014

Catalog # 1000363828

Pricing: $249.99 SRP


----------

